# Old Lady Facial Hair



## debodun

I couldn't help but notice at the senior's club meeting yesterday, how many women have long hairs on their face. One woman I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to had ones so long they curled up and over her chin - I wanted to grab them and yank them out.  I keep after mine and do stray hair patrol evey few days and pluck out any I can see or feel. Am I OCD about this, or don't other women consider it necessary to do this grooming procedure?


----------



## Wren

I think it's very sad to see elderly ladies  with this problem, they may not realise or even know what to do about it, a little hair removal cream would solve it in minutes but a lot of carers/families  seem to think it doesn't matter....


----------



## Pepper

This is so disgusting.  It's really gross getting old.  See where it says 'antihelix?'  About a year ago, I started to sprout hairs on my antihelix!  I can't see them, I can feel them.  My son used tweezers to help me.  I felt sorry for him, but grateful!  He said they are so fine he can only see them when the light hits a certain way.  They are almost colorless.  I've never seen this on anyone before, ever.  I "groomed" my mom and her mom in chin area, but I never saw this outer ear stuff.  Why me, God?  When I first realized it, I just sighed "Now what, what's next?"  What a revolting development this is!


----------



## gennie

I try to keep mine under control but it's not at the very top of my 'to do' list.


----------



## Keesha

Well I’m OCD about any facial hairs but I know what you mean. Over the last little while I’ve seen far more older people than I ever thought I’d possibly see and yes many have annoying long hairs on their face which they seem oblivious of. I agree with Wren in saying that most are either completely unaware of it or no longer care.

Note: only annoying due to my ocd 
And YES deb. You are ocd about some stuff. Often the things we are ocd about regarding ourselves we notice more on others.
 It can be annoying ... yes  but usually only to us.


----------



## chic

I take care of any unwanted sprouting anywhere. Why not? I care.


----------



## debodun

Some guys let it slip, too. They have one or two really long eyebrow hairs, nose hairs hanging out and hair near their ear canal. They have more hair in these places than on top of their head!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Some  women still believe the old wives tale that if you shave them, they will grow back thicker, etc. Doesn't happen.


----------



## Keesha

fuzzybuddy said:


> Some  women still believe the old wives tale that if you shave them, they will grow back thicker, etc. Doesn't happen.


Actually if you pluck them they ‘do’ come back thicker and stronger. You bet. I’ve never tried shaving as that’s not my thing.


----------



## Pecos

This erratic hair behavior is just one more item that proves that God has a sense of humor.
But yes, it can get rather gross and it is a distraction.


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> Some guys let it slip, too.



Wut


----------



## Pepper

You never fail to make me laugh Gary!


----------



## Catlady

Pecos said:


> This erratic hair behavior is just one more item that proves that God has a sense of humor.
> But yes, it can get rather gross and it is a distraction.


They're just a remnant of our hirsute past.  I'd like to know why we still have hair on the head (aside of some baldness) and the armpits  and the groin area.  Anybody have the answer?   I had hair on my arms and legs and after menopause I haven't had to shave my legs anymore, but started getting those annoying hairs around my chin area.  I just pluck them or use Nair.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> This is so disgusting.  It's really gross getting old.  See where it says 'antihelix?'  About a year ago, I started to sprout hairs on my antihelix!  I can't see them, I can feel them.  My son used tweezers to help me.  I felt sorry for him, but grateful!  He said they are so fine he can only see them when the light hits a certain way.  They are almost colorless.  I've never seen this on anyone before, ever.  I "groomed" my mom and her mom in chin area, but I never saw this outer ear stuff.  Why me, God?  When I first realized it, I just sighed "Now what, what's next?"  What a revolting development this is!


I found this about the outer ear =
Structure.—The auricula is composed of a thin plate of yellow fibrocartilage, covered with integument, and connected to the surrounding parts by ligaments and muscles; and to the commencement of the external acoustic meatus by fibrous tissue.

The skin is thin, closely adherent to the cartilage, and covered with fine hairs furnished with sebaceous glands, which are most numerous in the concha and scaphoid fossa. On the tragus and antitragus the hairs are strong and numerous. The skin of the auricula is continuous with that lining the external acoustic meatus.

https://theodora.com/anatomy/the_external_ear.html


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I keep a disposable razor in my medicine cabinet. Quicker and easier to use on a couple of stray hairs than trying to zero in on them with tweezers.


----------



## chic

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I keep a disposable razor in my medicine cabinet. Quicker and easier to use on a couple of stray hairs than trying to zero in on them with tweezers.



Plucking them out with a tweezer is worth the effort because over time it will destroy the hair follicle.


----------



## Keesha

chic said:


> Plucking them out with a tweezer is worth the effort because over time it will destroy the hair follicle.


How much time?


----------



## Marie5656

*I get a few on my chin. I use one of those throw away plastic razors on them. Keep it in the shower, and use it in there when needed,  I do not get many, and they take a while to grow, so I do not need to do it often.*


----------



## Lewkat

Full head of hair.  Begins and ends there.  Always was the hairless wonder.  My mom too.  My sister isn't so lucky.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I keep a disposable razor in my medicine cabinet. Quicker and easier to use on a couple of stray hairs than trying to zero in on them with tweezers.


I know what you mean, I can't see exactly where the hairs are to pluck them so I use the disposable razor, too.


----------



## win231

fuzzybuddy said:


> Some  women still believe the old wives tale that if you shave them, they will grow back thicker, etc. Doesn't happen.


I think they leave them alone because they believe that myth.


----------



## Olivia

This  subject matter IMO is just too stupid a subject matter to be on a forum where apparently older wiser folks shouldn't be sitting and discussing stuff like how often do  you shave under your arms and in your ears.


----------



## win231

Olivia said:


> This  subject matter IMO is just too stupid a subject matter to be on a forum where apparently older wiser folks shouldn't be sitting and discussing stuff like how often do  you shave under your arms and in your ears.


Spiked prune juice in HI?


----------



## Olivia

No, I think better mangoes.


----------



## chic

Keesha said:


> How much time?



Years. Sorry, but it's true, however older follicles may die more quickly and the older we get...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Olivia said:


> This  subject matter IMO is just too stupid a subject matter to be on a forum where apparently older wiser folks shouldn't be sitting and discussing stuff like how often do  you shave under your arms and in your ears.


I kind of enjoy these threads, it's interesting to know how we all deal with these annoying little issues in our lives.


----------



## toffee

oh my' my tweezers are my bestist friend lol -- I get tiny ones which are a pest ' it is sad that women older get this and not bother 
but you would think the care home =would  do a monthly facial' as things do get neglected as we get older in years -at the end of the day these women where young and pretty once .


----------



## IrisSenior

I shave my face in the shower every couple of weeks. As for ladies in the senior club; they probably don't care or don't know?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wonder if it's that it has become normal for them now or they just don't care. Sometimes I forget about mine or just don't see it.  My eyesight is tricky sometimes. I try to keep up with two spots where the hair grows but two weeks ago, my son pointed out to me the hair was there.  Reminds me...better shave those areas today because I'm going out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

chic said:


> Plucking them out with a tweezer is worth the effort because over time it will destroy the hair follicle.


I have never plucked anything with tweezers and never intend to.  I've shaved my eyebrows since I was in my teens and still do.  Used to use a single edge razor now I use eyebrow shavers.  Just seems like tweezing would hurt. Ouch!


----------



## HazyDavey

I once put on my glasses to look up a phone number, then made the call leaving my glasses on. There is a mirror hanging on the wall next to our phone so while I was talking on the phone I looked at myself in the mirror. Jeez-o, I suddenly saw these little hair antennas sticking out from both my eyebrows. So I took my glasses off and there was HazyDavey, put them back on and there was antenna dude.
The was some years ago when I first needed to start wearing reading glasses. That lesson was well learned..


----------



## charry

No stray hair appears on my chin.....its out ,before its first peek......


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> This  subject matter IMO is just too stupid a subject matter to be on a forum where apparently older wiser folks shouldn't be sitting and discussing stuff like how often do  you shave under your arms and in your ears.


Yet here you added  this question to this thread.

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ce-or-would-get-one.41777/page-3#post-1181000


----------



## charry

Keesha said:


> Yet here you added  this question to this thread.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ce-or-would-get-one.41777/page-3#post-1181000





olivia ....behave .....you love these threads really .....haha....


----------



## Olivia

charry said:


> olivia ....behave .....you love these threads really .....haha....



Behave? What's that? Anyhow thank you. Keep forgetting by some of the threads that this is a Senior Forum, not an "Old Ladies" forum where we have to pluck our long curled chin hairs. So sad. Next time I look in the mirror I'm no longer going to say Hey, you, you're a young 71 kiddo!  Nope, I'll have to say, Look at Yourself, isn't it time to tweeze those hairs?  Don't kid yourself. You're old, old old!


----------



## charry

Olivia said:


> Behave? What's that? Anyhow thank you. Keep forgetting by some of the threads that this is a Senior Forum, not an "Old Ladies" forum where we have to pluck our long curled chin hairs. So sad. Next time I look in the mirror I'm no longer going to say Hey, you, you're a young 71 kiddo!  Nope, I'll have to say, Look at Yourself, isn't it time to tweeze those hairs?  Don't kid yourself. You're old, old old!





i dont know how old you are ? but im def not old.....so dont ask about shaving armpits etc etc ...
i have nothing to  smile or laugh about really...but sod it.....life goes on......enjoy hun xx


----------



## Keesha

Let it out Olivia. 
You go ahead.
It’s ok.


----------



## Olivia

charry said:


> i dont know how old you are ? but im def not old.....so dont ask about shaving armpits etc etc ...
> i have nothing to  smile or laugh about really...but sod it.....life goes on......enjoy hun xx



Thank you, I shall. Be well and happy yourself as much as you can. That's all that life gives us. Think young. At 71, I do that.


----------



## Rosemarie

I keep a small handbag beside the sofa, and check for hairs every day. Out come the tweezers whenever necessary.


----------



## Wren

The clue is in the title ‘Beauty and Grooming’, what do people except to see discussed on here ?

I’m with Charry, anything lurking dosn’t get to see the light of day before it’s plucked !


----------



## katlupe

All I can say on this subject is that I fight it daily. Believe me, it is no myth that it will grow back stronger and darker or gray. I have tried all things and it grows back fast. I have one of those small razor things that is made for doing this and use it daily. Do I ever go out with those nasty hairs showing? Yes, sometimes I forget or need to be somewhere. I think it is hormonal and part of the aging process. I saw a woman at Walmart who had a beautiful mustache and didn't seem concerned about it. Not for me!


----------



## jujube

Ahhhh, old age.  When the hair on your head is replaced by the hair on your chin and upper lip......

I swear one of  these days, I'm going to let the chin hair grow and then sweep it up on my head.  Maybe I'll look like I have one of those cute "bobs" that curl in under your jaw......LOL.


----------



## Lewkat

Luckily, I am not a hairy type, but I have a neighbor who has tons of facial hair and she has to shave every few days.  Amazing.


----------



## Ronni

I have a small 10X magnification mirror with suction cups that adheres to the corner of my regular bathroom mirror so I can see all those annoying facial issues without struggling.  I get ONE chin hair...ONE!!!!  I swear it's not there for weeks and weeks, and then the very next day it's half an inch long!!!!  I pluck it out as soon as I see it.

I have personal epilators for the faint mustache I've developed since menopause, and to remove the hair from my legs and underarms.  I use once a week or so.  I've found that over time both my facial hair and the hair on my legs and underarms has gotten softer and seems like there's less of it.

I prefer the epilators to shaving, that way there's none of that rough stubble as the hairs grow out.


----------



## AnnieA

Ronni said:


> ...
> 
> I prefer the epilators to shaving, that way there's no stubble feeling.



Same here though it can hurt the delicate under arm skin.  The trade off is only having to do it once every week to couple of weeks. So far, no chin hairs but am only in my mid 50s.   Over the past 30 years or so, my mom has developed a few chin hairs.  She's so obsessive about them that she will go for the tweezers when the hairs are just beginning to resurface and there's not enough to grab.  If she can't get it, she goes around rubbing on it until it's long enough to tweeze.  She's made me promise that if she's ever not mentally capable of pulling them that I'll keep them tweezed ...even to specify that I do it or have it done even if she's in a coma on a ventilator. 

The only out of place facial hair is one super fine, colorless hair that grows about a half of an inch under my right eye.   Usually don't realize it has come back unless it gets caught in my mascara wand.  My sister has the same but no one else in the family that we know of does.


----------



## MarciKS

debodun said:


> I couldn't help but notice at the senior's club meeting yesterday, how many women have long hairs on their face. One woman I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to had ones so long they curled up and over her chin - I wanted to grab them and yank them out.  I keep after mine and do stray hair patrol evey few days and pluck out any I can see or feel. Am I OCD about this, or don't other women consider it necessary to do this grooming procedure?


I worked with a woman who had a couple that waved at me every day from her chin. It was disgusting. I do a little whisker patrol every couple days after finding one a half inch long on my chin one day that had been there for who knows how long. LOL


----------



## Lizzie00

**SILVER LINING**SILVER LINING**SILVER LINING**SILVER LINING**
Covid masks COVER UP most wicked/stray facial hair...yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## hollydolly

I'm fortunate in that I really have never been a hairy person...I no longer have to shave under my arms, and once in a blue moon do I have to do my legs..I keep my eyebrows in check  by plucking them every other week..although I check them most days.. , and I get them waxed  twice a year....but otherwise I really hardly ever have to shave any part of my body, and I don't have any kind of moustache, or chinny chin chin hairs


----------



## Pinky

I rarely have to shave underarms and legs. Eyebrow check now and then for a stray or two. Just have a couple of upper lip hairs that have decided to show up that I tweeze out every several weeks.


----------



## twinkles

there is wear the mask comes in handy---no lipstick-no teeth--no chin whiskers---lol


----------



## hollydolly

twinkles said:


> there is wear the mask comes in handy---no lipstick-no teeth--no chin whiskers---lol


 * No teeth ? *


----------



## Em in Ohio

Lewkat said:


> Full head of hair.  Begins and ends there.  Always was the hairless wonder.  My mom too.  My sister isn't so lucky.


Ditto - My problem is hair loss, not growth.  My head is still full, but my lashes thinned.  I have almost zero body hair and the few I get are too light to see unless sunlight hits them in just the right way.  If I did get facial hair, I would definitely remove it!


----------



## PamfromTx

Wren said:


> I think it's very sad to see elderly ladies  with this problem, they may not realise or even know what to do about it, a little hair removal cream would solve it in minutes but a lot of carers/families  seem to think it doesn't matter....


Some of us are lucky in that we wear masks to cover those facial hairs.


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> All I can say on this subject is that I fight it daily. Believe me, it is no myth that it will grow back stronger and darker or gray. I have tried all things and it grows back fast. I have one of those small razor things that is made for doing this and use it daily. Do I ever go out with those nasty hairs showing? Yes, sometimes I forget or need to be somewhere. I think it is hormonal and part of the aging process. I saw a woman at Walmart who had a beautiful mustache and didn't seem concerned about it. Not for me!


Perhaps she is a relative of the late, Frida Kahlo?


----------



## Sassycakes

*The other day I asked my husband if I had a lot of  hair on my face. He said "To be honest your face is not the only place I look at" I think I have  lot of facial hair*.


----------



## Keesha

pamelasmithwick said:


> Some of us are lucky in that we wear masks to cover those facial hairs.  View attachment 110224


Haha. Stray eyebrows. That’s funny. 
I have the odd silver one that I don’t see unless I have the right light. Add the failing eyesight to that and...  well.


----------



## PamfromTx

I started losing hair about 10 years ago.  Even went to a Dermatologist to see what was causing the hair loss and it was determined that it was hereditary.  They even took a biopsy; not fun.

Well, anyway, the CEO of a hospital I was employed at noticed I was losing hair and was concerned.  I don't know why I said what I did.. but, it was my crazy sense of humor coming out.  I said to her, "Yep, I have more pubic hair than actual hair on my head."   Her face was priceless.  Thank goodness she liked me.


----------



## katlupe

pamelasmithwick said:


> Perhaps she is a relative of the late, Frida Kahlo?


Maybe. Perfectly groomed though.


----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> I started losing hair about 10 years ago.  Even went to a Dermatologist to see what was causing the hair loss and it was determined that it was hereditary.  They even took a biopsy; not fun.
> 
> Well, anyway, the CEO of a hospital I was employed at noticed I was losing hair and was concerned.  I don't know why I said what I did.. but, it was my crazy sense of humor coming out.  I said to her, "Yep, I have more pubic hair than actual hair on my head."   Her face was priceless.  Thank goodness she liked me.


So, there you have it... my hair loss (head) regrew in my pubic area.  LOL   I'm so delirious... been sleepy for hours.


----------



## PamfromTx

chic said:


> Years. Sorry, but it's true, however older follicles may die more quickly and the older we get...


Years?  It's been decades for me.  I continue to pluck as needed.  Wish they'd invent something that would zap those chin hairs away.


----------



## AprilSun

I use an electric device that just plucks them out. Several of my friends had told me about it and they said they loved it so I thought I would give it a try. Now I'm like them, I love it.


----------



## Pepper

AprilSun said:


> I use an electric device that just plucks them out. Several of my friends had told me about it and they said they loved it so I thought I would give it a try. Now I'm like them, I love it.


Don't keep us in suspense!  What is it?


----------



## AprilSun

Pepper said:


> Don't keep us in suspense!  What is it?



Ok, it is an Emjoi EpiSlim e18. . After I had used it several times, I thought is my facial hair getting thinner? I thought I must be wishing it would but I asked my friends and they told me their facial hair also seemed to be thinning out.


----------



## Pepper

Thanks, @AprilSun!


----------



## AprilSun

Pepper said:


> Thanks, @AprilSun!



You're welcome! Here's the link to this device and others like it: https://emjoi.com/Epilators


----------



## fmdog44

Facial hair on women is as nasty as nasty can be nasty.


----------



## PamfromTx

fmdog44 said:


> Facial hair on women is as nasty as nasty can be nasty.


----------



## AmberTea

I get a few above my upper lip, so far that is it, I just pluck them as needed. I do have
friends though who have much more to tend to as they chose.


----------



## debodun

Once a guy I used to work with said "A man cultivates the hair on his head, but lets it grow wild every other place."


----------



## MickaC

I've seen Epilators advertized, didn't know anyone who used one. Good info.
The glory of getting older.....shaving less, plucking more.....3 silly hairs i keep plucked on my chin.....underarms, thinning, still have growth to shave......legs, just here and there spots.
Luckily.....no hair growth in odd places during menopause. 
I guess there's meds out there for relief during meno, but i read, side effects could promote hair growth in bad places.....stayed clear of those.
Managed just fine without them......not sure about the people i was around, mabe their opinion of my moods may differ.
Sad about some women's head hair thinning badly......makes me feel guilty when i get my haircut ever 9 weeks.....and always have some thinning done......Sorry gal.
 I'm going to check out that device.


----------



## J-Kat

I daily check for and remove any of those pesky chin whiskers.  What I hate is now some gray hairs are sprouting in my eyebrows.  My brows have been overtweezed and are fairly thin so trying to remove those gray hairs without pulling the normally colored ones is difficult.  The joys of getting older.


----------



## debodun

Well, look on the bright side - you won't have a bad eyebrow day.


----------



## peppermint

Olivia said:


> Thank you, I shall. Be well and happy yourself as much as you can. That's all that life gives us. Think young. At 71, I do that.


Me too.....At 75 I'm happy to be alive....My Mom died at 70 yrs. old...
And I have a hair, on my chinny chin chin....It's my business....I'll take it off in the shower tonight....
My husband couldn't care less if I have hair on my chinny chin chin and some other places....


----------



## katlupe

I am experimenting with spearmint tea. Have any of you ladies, heard of this remedy for removing facial hair? In studies done in Turkey, it showed it worked so I thought it won't hurt to try it. The tea is good anyway if it doesn't work. Two cups a day.


----------



## Devi

katlupe said:


> I am experimenting with spearmint tea. Have any of you ladies, heard of this remedy for removing facial hair? In studies done in Turkey, it showed it worked so I thought it won't hurt to try it. The tea is good anyway if it doesn't work. Two cups a day.



I'd not heard of that one. Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## katlupe

I will. On YouTube there are quite a few videos about it. I ordered the tea from Amazon and in the reviews some people mentioned that be the reason why they purchased it. So time will tell........


----------



## katlupe

fmdog44 said:


> Facial hair on women is as nasty as nasty can be nasty.


Yeah, like no hair on a man is!


----------



## fancicoffee13

debodun said:


> I couldn't help but notice at the senior's club meeting yesterday, how many women have long hairs on their face. One woman I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to had ones so long they curled up and over her chin - I wanted to grab them and yank them out.  I keep after mine and do stray hair patrol evey few days and pluck out any I can see or feel. Am I OCD about this, or don't other women consider it necessary to do this grooming procedure?


No, you are not OCD.  Back in about 2005, I had facial hair and started shaving.  Not much hair, just enough to notice, I keep it shaved daily and it is considered good grooming.  Some of that is caused by medication.


----------



## fancicoffee13

chic said:


> I take care of any unwanted sprouting anywhere. Why not? I care.


I do too.  I can't stand facial hair, eyebrows unattended, toe nails that stay clipped, and the like.  I am not OCD, just like to stay well taken care of/groomed.


----------



## Phoenix

Wren said:


> I think it's very sad to see elderly ladies  with this problem, they may not realise or even know what to do about it, a little hair removal cream would solve it in minutes but a lot of carers/families  seem to think it doesn't matter....


Actually hair removal cream did not remove mine.  It just irritated my skin.  I pluck mine out.  I do not shave them, because it makes everything look harsh.  My sister did that. It looked awful.  Maybe these women just accept  themselves the way they are.  There's nothing wrong with having whiskers.  It's kind of like guys going bald.


----------



## debodun

If you pluck, they won't grow back as quickly as if just shaved.


----------



## KimIn Wis

I use one of those battery operated *Finishing Touch Flawless Facial Hair Removers. *I keep it in my make up drawer and do a quick shave if I feel/see and facial hair. Quick and painless. Let's see if I can manage to insert a picture here.*




*


----------



## PamfromTx

fmdog44 said:


> Facial hair on women is as nasty as nasty can be nasty.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Yeah, like no hair on a man is!


 Yeah!


----------



## Phoenix

KimIn Wis said:


> I use one of those battery operated *Finishing Touch Flawless Facial Hair Removers. *I keep it in my make up drawer and do a quick shave if I feel/see and facial hair. Quick and painless. Let's see if I can manage to insert a picture here.*
> 
> 
> 
> *


For me it does not work.


----------



## Pinky

KimIn Wis said:


> I use one of those battery operated *Finishing Touch Flawless Facial Hair Removers. *I keep it in my make up drawer and do a quick shave if I feel/see and facial hair. Quick and painless. Let's see if I can manage to insert a picture here.*
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see what looks like a tube of lipstick.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> I see what looks like a tube of lipstick.


Maybe that’s why it’s not working


----------



## Phoenix

The texture of our skin is different.  The texture of our hair is different.  As with everything else one size does not fit all.


----------



## peramangkelder

I stumbled upon this post a couple of days ago and yep it definitely struck a chord with me
The older I get I am finding odd curly hairs around my chin....some are so pale as to be almost invisible
I have also developed stray 'moustache' hairs and some are pale but others are dark
I must sound like I am developing a handlebar moustache but I assure you I am not 
It is Father's Day in Oz today and I thought there is no better time to buy an Epilator....except maybe Christmas
I browsed online for a good brand not an 'el cheapo' and found a reputable brand with a 2 year guarantee 
Thanks to all the respondents to this thread because your info was invaluable


----------



## Pinky

peramangkelder said:


> I stumbled upon this post a couple of days ago and yep it definitely struck a chord with me
> The older I get I am finding odd curly hairs around my chin....some are so pale as to be almost invisible
> I have also developed stray 'moustache' hairs and some are pale but others are dark
> I must sound like I am developing a handlebar moustache but I assure you I am not
> It is Father's Day in Oz today and I thought there is no better time to buy an Epilator....except maybe Christmas
> I browsed online for a good brand not an 'el cheapo' and found a reputable brand with a 2 year guarantee
> Thanks to all the respondents to this thread because your info was invaluable


I've always wondered why Mother's Day is the same in Oz as it is in North America .. but not Father's Day. Time to do some research.


----------



## Bakara

Quick methods for removal of female facial hair would include tweezing, epilation (a device used to pull out hairs), dying the hair, depilatories (creams like Nair), waxing, threading, trimming with scissors, and shaving with a razor. Although dying the hair doesn't remove the hair, it lightens the hair so it isn't as noticeable.

For more permanent removal of facial hair a woman could try laser hair removal, electrolysis, prescription creams, and hormone treatments or oral contraceptives. Many of the painful methods which work by pulling out the hair will become less painful with time.

Know that makeup won't fix it. Make-up will not cover hairs, and will patch around it, so should be avoided in areas with hair, as it will only make it more noticeable with this. Make-up should be worn in areas where you do not have facial hair, to distract focus. For example, hairs on the upper lip, natural lipstick, and a smokey eye.

If you're young, wait it out. When your hormones calm down the hair will likely disappear (or become less visible) on its own.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

I find myself missing my black facial hairs because I (like so many of us) need glasses to see close up, and I generally don't like having my glasses on when looking in the mirror because I usually stand back a bit from the mirror, so being close and trying to look at my face my glasses get in the way.  It's really bad trying to pluck my eyebrows or put on eye make up! Plus my dark hairs are mostly on the sides of my face, towards my ears or down further on my neck to the side which I can't see either.  And my husband, bless him but he never tells me when he sees the hairs!  This drives me crazy!  If he said something I would at least go try and pull them out.

I have an epilator which works okay but tends to miss hairs and if I'm using it on my sides or neck area, I can't see what hairs its missed. I used to get my face waxed but that is so expensive! I may resort to asking my husband if he can pluck out the odd hair I can't see. We have been married long enough I don't think that would turn him off too much. At least I hope it won't!


----------



## Phoenix

Bakara said:


> Quick methods for removal of female facial hair would include tweezing, epilation (a device used to pull out hairs), dying the hair, depilatories (creams like Nair), waxing, threading, trimming with scissors, and shaving with a razor. Although dying the hair doesn't remove the hair, it lightens the hair so it isn't as noticeable.
> 
> For more permanent removal of facial hair a woman could try laser hair removal, electrolysis, prescription creams, and hormone treatments or oral contraceptives. Many of the painful methods which work by pulling out the hair will become less painful with time.
> 
> Know that makeup won't fix it. Make-up will not cover hairs, and will patch around it, so should be avoided in areas with hair, as it will only make it more noticeable with this. Make-up should be worn in areas where you do not have facial hair, to distract focus. For example, hairs on the upper lip, natural lipstick, and a smokey eye.
> 
> If you're young, wait it out. When your hormones calm down the hair will likely disappear (or become less visible) on its own.


Nair breaks my skin out and does not dissolve the hair.  Scissors don't get close enough.  Bleaching them does not work, and it irritates the skin.  A razor causes stubble with the other hairs that were fine until you shave the tops off.  Hormone treatment causes cancer.  My sister died of it.  They do not disappear.  I've never tried electrolosis, but it didn't work for my mother-in-law.  The only thing that works for me is tweezers, and then I have to be able to detected them, one way or another.


----------



## Pinky

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I find myself missing my black facial hairs because I (like so many of us) need glasses to see close up, and I generally don't like having my glasses on when looking in the mirror because I usually stand back a bit from the mirror, so being close and trying to look at my face my glasses get in the way.  It's really bad trying to pluck my eyebrows or put on eye make up! Plus my dark hairs are mostly on the sides of my face, towards my ears or down further on my neck to the side which I can't see either.  And my husband, bless him but he never tells me when he sees the hairs!  This drives me crazy!  If he said something I would at least go try and pull them out.
> 
> I have an epilator which works okay but tends to miss hairs and if I'm using it on my sides or neck area, I can't see what hairs its missed. I used to get my face waxed but that is so expensive! I may resort to asking my husband if he can pluck out the odd hair I can't see. We have been married long enough I don't think that would turn him off too much. At least I hope it won't!


I have one of those portable magnifying mirrors, so I can get up close to put on eyeliner, as I have poor eyesight. It helps with seeing those stray hairs.


----------



## Phoenix

Pinky said:


> I have one of those portable magnifying mirrors, so I can get up close to put on eyeliner, as I have poor eyesight. It helps with seeing those stray hairs.


I have one too, but it does not help me.  I don't wear makeup.  I stopped tweezing my eyebrows when I could no longer see the hairs very well. I decided plucking the eyebrows was dumb anyway unless one has a uni-brow.


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## Phoenix

dobielvr said:


> dbm


I don't know what that means.


----------



## dobielvr

Phoenix said:


> I don't know what that means.


dbm= deleted by me.

I had written something, and then deleted it.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Some guys let it slip, too. They have one or two really long eyebrow hairs, nose hairs hanging out and hair near their ear canal. They have more hair in these places than on top of their head!


OMG, I needed this laugh.   Visualizing these long eyebrow and nasal hairs has me grossed out at the present time.   Ugghhhh.  I get easily grossed out with 'stuff'... hence not becoming a nurse.  LOL


----------



## Rosemarie

Now that we are all wearing masks when we go out, facial hair is no longer a social problem, just a personal one.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

Phoenix said:


> I have one too, but it does not help me.  I don't wear makeup.  I stopped tweezing my eyebrows when I could no longer see the hairs very well. I decided plucking the eyebrows was dumb anyway unless one has a uni-brow.


I tried one of these as well and it didn't work well for me either.  I love going to the spa to get them to remove everything but it ends up being around $70 with tax and tip!  I can't afford that very often.


----------



## Elsie

chic said:


> I take care of any unwanted sprouting anywhere. Why not? I care.


I use an electric shaver to shave those chin & upper lip whiskers when they sprout.  Used to pluck them, but grasping them with tweezers became too difficult, even if I used a little spotlight on them--hands too shaky.  I once asked my youngest daughter to pluck any she sees if I'm in the hospital for days.  She just grimmest.   lol


----------



## chic

Elsie said:


> I use an electric shaver to shave those chin & upper lip whiskers when they sprout.  Used to pluck them, but grasping them with tweezers became too difficult, even if I used a little spotlight on them--hands too shaky.  I once asked my youngest daughter to pluck any she sees if I'm in the hospital for days.  She just grimmest.   lol


Aw. I pluck them for my mom but don't tell her I said so.


----------



## Kadee

This problem is not only ‘old ladies”  some young women have issues as well 
I know of two, one never shaves or removes the very thick hair which is about 3 inches long and mainly under her chin area, We were dancing friends of her parents ( her fathers now deceased ) .

She had a disabled son and when he died at 21 we attended the funeral so that’s how we know her, she’s never worked but now her one and only child is deceased she has to work for the dole 
she’s working for a large salvos op shop serving so she’s out there in public. 

I’m sure her parents would have encouraged her to treat her facial hair but she never has


----------



## katlupe

I gave up on the spearmint tea and the little contraptions that affect me like shaving. It feels brisley and makes me feel not feminine. I have gone back to tweezing and that is what really works. I can't afford to go to a salon as I already go for nails and hair. I have a magnifying mirror on my shelf in the bathroom and just keep the tweezers there, handy. I see now, that it lasts much longer and now my skin is becoming soft again. I have to keep onto it though.


----------



## Ronni

Since I first posted to this thread in June of last year, my need to use the Braun Epilators has lessened. I was doing legs, underarms and upper lip once a week to start (vs shaving every 2 - 3 days) and after several months that moved to every 10 days or so. It hit me the other day when I was charging both epilators that I was only doing it once every couple weeks now.

The hair that’s there is still growing, but it seems like there’s less of it, and what’s still there is growing more slowly. I’ll take it!!

And the hair is softer too. That’s the thing I like most about epilating vs shaving....there’s zero stubble, and even when the hair grows, it’s soft and silky.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

I use an epilator on my face but for some reason it doesn't get the short dark hairs. Once they grow out a bit longer it grabs them well though, and most of the 'peach fuzz' hair.  The problem with my darker hairs is they aren't all visible to me - if they are under my chin enough or at the side of my neck area, I can't see them to pluck them.  It's times like this I wish I had a sister who lived next door so we can pluck each others old lady hairs


----------



## Elsie

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I use an epilator on my face but for some reason it doesn't get the short dark hairs. Once they grow out a bit longer it grabs them well though, and most of the 'peach fuzz' hair.  The problem with my darker hairs is they aren't all visible to me - if they are under my chin enough or at the side of my neck area, I can't see them to pluck them.  It's times like this I wish I had a sister who lived next door so we can pluck each others old lady hairs


I use a magnifying mirror to make visible all the chin & neck stray hairs.


----------



## fancicoffee13

debodun said:


> I couldn't help but notice at the senior's club meeting yesterday, how many women have long hairs on their face. One woman I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to had ones so long they curled up and over her chin - I wanted to grab them and yank them out.  I keep after mine and do stray hair patrol evey few days and pluck out any I can see or feel. Am I OCD about this, or don't other women consider it necessary to do this grooming procedure?


For whatever reason it grows, I shave my facial hair on a regular basis.  I can't stand having facial fuzzy hair.


----------



## Mr. Ed

All women are beautiful


----------



## Pinky

Mr. Ed said:


> All women are beautiful


.. as are all men.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am always feeling my "mustache" and chin to see if anything is there and then get rid of it.  With the virus going around, though, the mask is very handy to hide such things!


----------



## PamfromTx

I'd be afraid to start shaving those few hairs on my chin.  I'd hate for them to grow out thick!


----------

